# Caso + subjuntivo



## MèngDié

A professora nos falou assim sobre o uso de _caso_:

Se _caso_ inicia uma frase, ela (a palavra) pede sempre o subjuntivo no presente, embora a segunda oração esteja no futuro, que geralmente vai com o futuro de subjuntivo.  Por exemplo:

Caso ela _colha_ pimenta verde, seu noivo será jovem. 

(vs. Se/Quando ela _colher_ pimenta verde, seu noivo será jovem.)

No entanto, se _caso_ ficar no meio duma frase, poderemos usar o subjuntivo no futuro. Por exemplo:

Seu noivo será jovem caso ela _colher_ pimenta verde. 

A professora nos ensinou correctamente?


----------



## joaosilva

Sim. A professora ensinou bem.
Mas o exemplo que você colocou é um pouco esquisito... Uma ideia deve de ser consequencia da outra e eu pelo menos não percebo o que tem a ver colher pimenta verde com ter um noivo jovem...
Se calhar era melhor tentar outro:
Caso ela colha pimenta verde, (ela) poderá ajudar a familia.

Ela poderá ajudar a familia, caso ela colher pimenta verde.


----------



## anaczz

joaosilva said:


> Sim. A professora ensinou bem.
> Mas o exemplo que você colocou é um pouco esquisito... Uma ideia deve de ser consequência da outra e eu pelo menos não percebo o que tem a ver colher pimenta verde com ter um noivo jovem...
> Se calhar era melhor tentar outro:
> Caso ela colha pimenta verde, (ela) poderá ajudar a família.
> 
> Ela poderá ajudar a família, caso ela colher pimenta verde.



Engraçado... eu li esse artigo hoje mesmo!
 "Para  isso, a moça deve apanhar pimentas num pé de pimenteira com os olhos vendados.  Caso ela colha pimenta verde, seu noivo será jovem; se for madura, o casamento  será com um velho ou viúvo; se a pimenta for de verde para madura, o casamento  será com um homem de meia-idade."


----------



## Audie

Não sei se em Portugal é diferente, mas aprendi a utilizar a conjunção subordinativa condicional '_caso_' sempre com verbo no presente do subjuntivo. 

Nos exemplos que você deu, MèngDié, eu escreveria, sem medo de errar:

'_Caso ela colha pimenta verde, seu noivo será sempre jovem._'
'_Seu noivo será sempre jovem, caso ela colha pimenta verde_.'

Este link traz uma boa explicação.

Edição: Por causa do link de englishmania, lembrei que também uso '_caso_' com o imperfeito do subjuntivo. (_'Caso pudesse sair, iria à praia'_)


----------



## englishmania

MèngDié said:


> Seu noivo será jovem caso ela _colher_ pimenta verde.



Não me soa nada bem, MèngDié. Como falante, eu diria _caso ela colha_ ou  _no caso de ela colher_.



Mais informação:





> No caso em análise é preciso distinguir, antes de mais, entre a conjunção condicional caso e a locução conjuncional em caso de ou a sua forma relativamente fixa no caso de, pois qualquer delas dá origem a construções com cara(c)terísticas distintas:
> Caso – modo conjuntivo:
> (1) Caso *possas*, vamos ao cinema.
> No caso de – modo infinitivo:
> (2) No caso de *quereres*, vamos ao cinema.
> Em caso de – expressão nominal:
> (3) Em caso de *morte*, interrompemos as férias.


daqui

...


----------



## Macunaíma

Para mim, _*caso*_, em qualquer posição na frase, pode ser seguido tanto pelo presente como pelo futuro do subjuntivo. Vai ao gosto do freguês.


----------



## MèngDié

Obrigado pelas explicações. Mais uma pergunta mais ou menos relacionada:

Numa bacia com água, colocar duas agulhas. Se elas se _____ (juntar), é sinal de que a pessoa deve se casar em breve. 

Aqui, é melhor colocar _juntam _ou _juntarem_? Eu queria colocar _juntam_, porque o tempo na segunda oração é o presente. Mas a professora disse que o verbo _deve_ tem direcção ao futuro, então seria melhor colocar _juntar_ na forma do subjuntivo do futuro, que é _juntarem_...

Outro exemplo, 

Quando ____ (estar) soltanto um balão, a pessoa deve pensar em algo que deseja. Se ele subir, acontecerá o que pensou...

Aqui eu também queria colocar _está_, mas a professora disse que deveria ser _estiver_...


----------



## Macunaíma

_Se elas se_ _*juntarem*_, sem dúvida! A alternativa seria um erro de concordância grotesco.

No segundo caso, a frase comporta tanto _*está *_como _*estiver*_, com ligeira variação de significado. Com _*está *_eu entenderia que a pessoa está falando de algum evento que acontece sempre ou é dado como natural - como se pessoas soltarem balões vaticinadores por aí fosse algo corriqueiro. 

Essas questões de subjuntivo são as mais difíceis de explicar com clareza...


----------



## Audie

Se elas se _juntarem_,... (num contexto informal, porém, não me soa mal empregar o '_juntam_')

Quando _estiver _soltando um balão,... ('_está_' pode até ser usado, mas me soa mal... claro que não tanto quanto '_caso colher_' )


----------



## MèngDié

Segundo a gramática que estudei, o futuro do subjuntivo se usa geralmente na seguinte "construção classica": Futuro do subjuntivo + futuro. Por exemplo, 

Quando você _vier_ a meu país, _poderá / vai poder_ me explicar o uso do subjuntivo. 

Se eu _souber_ usar o subjuntivo correctamente, minha vida _será/vai ser _perfeita. 

Nos exemplos que coloquei mais acima, a segunda oração das frases não está no futuro, mas no presente. Por isso, fico perplexo ante o uso do futuro do subjuntivo nesses casos. 

Talvez me possam dar algumas dicas sobre o uso do futuro do subjuntivo fora daquela "construção classica"?


----------



## anaczz

Em português é muito comum usarmos o presente do indicativo para expressar ações que ocorrerão/vão ocorrer no futuro:

com o próprio verbo no presente
Eu *pago* amanhã.
Quando ela chegar, eu te *aviso*.
Quando você estiver em casa, *pode *telefonar para ela.

ou com o verbo* ir*, no presente + verbo no infinitivo.
(essa construção sempre indica futuro)

Não se preocupe, eu *vou pagar* amanhã.
Ele *vai se atrasar* para as aulas.
Você *vai acabar* sendo preso por isso.
Depois que o bebê nascer não *vou ter* tempo para essas coisas.
Quando ficar mais velho, você *vai entender*.


----------



## Audie

Completo o que diz Ana: é muito raro um brasileiro usar o futuro do indicativo em contexto informal. Preferimos o presente do indicativo ou o verbo ir no presente + infinitvo de outro verbo.

Assim, acho que permanece a ideia "clássica" de se usar o futuro do subjuntivo com outro futuro.



> a frase              que apresenta o subjuntivo futuro forma par com outra em que o verbo              está flexionado no indicativo futuro, no indicativo presente ou              combinação verbal de função equivalente.


 Fonte

Usa-se muito também com uma certa ideia de imperativo (não sei exatamente se é imperativo ou presente do subjuntivo, já que a gramática de Cunha e Cintra se refere a presente):

_Se puder, venha ao Brasil nas férias.
Quando tiver mais dúvidas, pergunte_ aos foreiros.

Acho que é mais ou menos o que acontece (esse sentido de imperativo, que suponho) no seu segundo exemplo:

_Quando estiver soltanto um balão, a pessoa deve pensar em algo que deseja_.


P.S.: MèngDié, a propósito, parabéns pelo "seu" português. 
P.S.: Quando editei não vi o post de Macunaíma aqui embaixo, mas, obviamente, concordo com ele. E os meus parabéns não foram influencidados por ele, porque é evidente o bom português dos seus posts.


----------



## Macunaíma

O problema das idéias clássicas é que elas têm o hábito irritante de não se materializar na realidade. Não é fácil dar as regras para como o subjuntivo se articula na fala espontânea, então é tudo tentativa. Alguns casos são mais ou menos unânimes, mas boa parte está na área cinzenta das preferências pessoais. E eu até acho que quando alguém lê uma frase dada como exemplo num fórum como este, está mais apto a dizer que acha "estranho" do que estaria se tivesse ouvido ou lido a frase por acaso, quando é possível que nem tivesse registrado nada de destoante. Melhor, MèngDié, ir _playing it by ear_, como se diz em inglês. Na minha opinião, seu português já é excelente.


----------



## MèngDié

Muito obrigado. Eu escrevo sempre melhor do que falo, porque tenho uma abordagem "intelectual" de aprender uma língua, que não necessariamente ajuda a fala...Voltemos ao exemplo citado mais acima. Agora tenho outra dúvida:

Numa bacia com água, _colocar _duas agulhas. Se elas se juntarem, é sinal de que a pessoa deve se casar em breve.  (Um português bem brasileiro, Nível 5, página 61)

Não entendo o porquê de a palavra _colocar_ estar na forma do infinitivo/futuro do subjuntivo. Entenderia melhor se a palavra _colocar_ estivesse na forma do imperativo, _i.e._, _coloque_ ou_ coloquem_. 

Talvez às vezes a forma do infinitivo possa substituir a forma do imperativo numa frase?


----------



## anaczz

Ambas as formas (infinitivo e imperativo) são usadas em receitas culinárias e outros tipos de instruções, geralmente em forma de lista. Num diálogo ou num texto mais elaborado não é possível fazer essa substituição.
No caso que você apresenta, parecem ser "receitas" de simpatias para o dia de Santo Antônio.

Receita de bolo:
Bater tudo no liquidificador, exceto o fermento.
Acrescentar o fermento e mexer até dissolver completamente.
Untar uma assadeira grande com buraco no meio e polvilhar com farinha de trigo.
Levar ao forno recém ligado, quando começar a esquentar.
Manter a temperatura do forno fogo em temperatura média.
Assar aproximadamente 20 minutos.

Poderia ser: Bata tudo... Acrescente... mexa... polvilhe... etc.


----------



## Áskera

«Caso houver/haja fogo, utilize as escadas» seria uma oração natural?

Obrigado de antemão.


----------



## guihenning

Em caso de incêndio, utilize as escadas.

Senão «caso haja» que é gramatical, mas não muito natural de tratar casos de incêndio, pelo menos no Brasil.

Sendo incêndio ou emergência, por exemplo, casos definidos, prefere-se “em caso de x”. Para outras situações sim, pode-se dizer “caso + subjuntivo”

«_Caso um equipamento eletrônico caia no vão do assento, não tente removê-lo. Informe à tripulação imediatamente._»


----------



## Ari RT

Quanto à naturalidade da frase em seu contexto (incêndio), está mais do que explicado por guilhenning.
Caso a dúvida seja sobre a construção geral (esquecendo os incêndios) de orações condicionantes com o verbo haver, cabem alguns exemplos:

Haver no presente ou no futuro imediato como condição para uma ação posterior:
Caso ainda haja dúvidas, pergunte. Se ainda há dúvidas, pergunte. 
Caso haja tempo, telefone. Se houver tempo, telefone. Havendo tempo, telefone.
São todas bem comuns, frequentes. Pode usar à vontade. Poderíamos traduzir como "si todavía hay dudas" e, com alguma aproximação, para "(mañana), si hay tiempo, llámame". 

Haver no passado como condição para uma ação posterior:
Caso houvesse tempo, teria telefonado. Se houvesse tempo, teria telefonado. Havendo tempo (ontem), teria telefonado.
Aqui sim, "si hubiera". Mas note que essas construções, a rigor, pedem tempos compostos (se tivesse havido tempo). Tendemos a simplificá-las. As formas vernaculares são as simplificadas.

Note também que no Português vernacular, "houvera" e "houvesse" NÃO são formas alternativas de pasado imperfecto (subjuntivo), como são em Espanhol "hubiera" e "hubiese". Houvera é "pasado plus-quam-perfecto" (modo indicativo) e houvesse é o "pasado imperfecto" (modo subjuntivo). Bons autores dão-se o luxo de usar o mais-que-perfeito como condicional, mas isso não nos autoriza a dizer que seja uma construção de uso frequente ou que vá ser compreendida facilmente por um falante local.


----------

